# Tinc ple [pler] de coses per fer



## betulina

Hola gent!

A Badalona es fa servir molt aquesta expressió de "ple de..." i jo em pensava que era normal fins que vaig començar a sortir més del meu "poble" i vaig veure que no. Equival a "molt" o semblant: tinc ple de coses per fer, fa ple de temps que hi vaig anar, ho he fet ple de vegades... 

Sabeu si es diu en algun altre lloc? I si ho veiéssiu escrit en una novel·la, per exemple, us xocaria?

Gràcies! 

PD. El diccionari diu que s'escriu _pler_...


----------



## Laia

Sí que ho trobaria estrany, i sí que em xocaria... jeje 

Jo utilitzo paraules com "catxu" (tinc _catxu_ de coses per fer), "molt" (moltes coses per fer), "la tira de" (la tira de coses per fer), "munt" (un munt de coses per fer), "saco de" (_saco_ de coses per fer)...


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Si, a mi també em xocaria. Jo dic "tinc mogollón de coses per fer" o "tinc un munt de coses per fer" o "tinc moltes coses per fer", i això que Badalona està aquí al costat!

Mei


----------



## betulina

vaja.... Llavors és millor deixar els localismes tancadets a casa... 

Gràcies noies!


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> vaja.... Llavors és millor deixar els localismes tancadets a casa...
> 
> Gràcies noies!


 
No dona, perquè?
Jo dic els meus localismes, tots. I si algú no els entén, que em pregunti què és el que estic dient.
Crec que tothom hauria de fer igual. Visca els localismes* 

*D'altra banda, no pots saber si estàs dient un localisme o no si no és perquè algú t'ho diu...

P.D.: això és una opinió personal meva, eh?


----------



## Mei

betulina said:
			
		

> vaja.... Llavors és millor deixar els localismes tancadets a casa...
> 
> Gràcies noies!


 
No dona! Els has de fer servir, sinó els perdràs i és una llàstima, a més segur que si ho hagués sentit a algú avans que ho diguessis, ho hauria entés igualment o sinó ho hagués preguntat... fa relativament poc vaig descrobrir el verb "peixer" i m'encanta!  

Mei

Vaja, Laia, t'has avançat però veig que pensem igual, es que som camaques!


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Vaja, Laia, t'has avançat però veig que pensem igual, es que som camaques!


 
Mei, tu i jo som les camaques més maques d'aquest fòrum, segur! jaja 

Perdó pel _mumentassu_ chat. Però calia fer aquest comentari! jeje


----------



## betulina

Sí, teniu raó, gràcies pels ànims heheh A mi també m'encanten els localismes! 
Parlant és clar que hem de parlar com ho fem, però a l'hora d'escriure ja és una altra cosa. Si tradueixo una novel·la (situació un pèl utòpica...), serà millor que m'abstingui de posar-hi el _ple de _o qualsevol altre localisme, perquè representa que el llibre no passa al meu poble, això està clar. 

Per cert, a Barcelona quins localismes hi ha? (ups, potser me n'estic anant per les branques...)


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Sí, teniu raó, gràcies pels ànims heheh A mi també m'encanten els localismes!
> Parlant és clar que hem de parlar com ho fem, però a l'hora d'escriure ja és una altra cosa. Si tradueixo una novel·la (situació un pèl utòpica...), serà millor que m'abstingui de posar-hi el _ple de _o qualsevol altre localisme, perquè representa que el llibre no passa al meu poble, això està clar.
> 
> Per cert, a Barcelona quins localismes hi ha? (ups, potser me n'estic anant per les branques...)


 
Potser si és una traducció d'una novel·la, el més adient és utilitzar el vocabulari "estàndard", però si la novel·la fos teva (tu com a escriptora), hauries d'escriure els teus localismes.

Ara fliparàs, no sé quins localismes hi tenim, a Barcelona... per a saber-ho algú m'hauria d'analitzar mentre parlo.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Ara fliparàs, no sé quins localismes hi tenim, a Barcelona... per a saber-ho algú m'hauria d'analitzar mentre parlo.


 
jajajaja, Laia, anem bé per anar a Sants! Vatua l'olla, i ara què fem? Potser ens ho hauria de dir algú que ens sentís parlar, no?  

Mei


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> Ara fliparàs, no sé quins localismes hi tenim, a Barcelona... per a saber-ho algú m'hauria d'analitzar mentre parlo.



Deu ser que no us hi feu tan els "xulos"... A Badalona muntem la Festa del Badiu (una mena de pati) o el Ball del Micaco (nespra) per sentir-nos diferents  (deu ser per la por de veure'ns engolits per la gran urbs )

Però si en sento o se me n'acudeix algun, us ho dic! (en un altre thread, potser... hehe)


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> jajajaja, Laia, anem bé per anar a Sants! Vatua l'olla, i ara què fem? Potser ens ho hauria de dir algú que ens sentís parlar, no?


 
Anem bé per anar a Sants, sí senyora.

_Pro qui ans analitssés sisplau ca no asperi ca li parlem aixins d'aquesta manera, sensa prununcià cap essa sunora i am unas as axajaradas._

Perquè hi ha molt de mite, i més d'una vegada m'han dit que "per ser de Barcelona no parles gaire pijo..." Aaaaarg! I jo penso, Déu meu! Quina imatge tenen de nosaltres??


----------



## Mei

> _Pro qui ans analitssés sisplau ca no asperi ca li parlem aixins d'aquesta manera, sensa prununcià cap essa sunora i am unas as axajaradas._


 
 Ostres, m'ha costat d'entendre! 




> Perquè hi ha molt de mite, i més d'una vegada m'han dit que "per ser de Barcelona no parles gaire pijo..." Aaaaarg! I jo penso, Déu meu! Quina imatge tenen de nosaltres??


 
Noooooooooo! De veritat? No m'ho crec! "Qué fuerte, que fuerte" (Bé, sí és clar que m'ho crec, és una expresió  )


Me n'ha sortit una altra: Vas bé cireré!


----------



## Laia

Mei, una cosa és parlar xava (que ho reconec, se'm nota) i una altra cosa és parlar pijooooo


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Mei, una cosa és parlar xava (que ho reconec, se'm nota) i una altra cosa és parlar pijooooo


 
El que em sorprén es que et diguessin això, precisament a Barcelona que hi ha tanta gent i que tothom es pot permetre el luxe de parlar com vulgui, que es fa entendre, vaja!

Els meus oides prefereixen el parlar xava que el pijo, (ja t'ho dic ara) tot i que també depén de la persona, és clar! Jo em sembla que no tinc ni parlar "pijo" ni xava... però potser m'haurieu de sentir per confirmar-ho.

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> El que em sorprén es que et diguessin això, precisament a Barcelona que hi ha tanta gent i que tothom es pot permetre el luxe de parlar com vulgui, que es fa entendre, vaja!


 
Ja, però m'ho van dir en el sentit que no era fàcil diferenciar qui era de Sabadell, qui era de Mataró i qui era de Barcelona, perquè parlàvem igual.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Ja, però m'ho van dir en el sentit que no era fàcil diferenciar qui era de Sabadell, qui era de Mataró i qui era de Barcelona, perquè parlàvem igual.


 
Uim, de Sabadell o Mataró no crec que els diferencies però si sento a algú et puc dir que és de Terrassa, és com una etiqueta que porten. 

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

No coneixia l'expressió "ple de" en el sentit de "molt". Jo faria servir l'expressió "un fum de", que no sé si també s'empra en altres llocs: "Tinc un fum de coses per fer".


----------



## betulina

No havia sentit mai "un fum de" en aquest sentit, Samaruc. Es coneix a tot el País Valencià, com pot ser "la tira de" o "un munt de", o només a la teva ciutat o zona?


----------



## Samaruc

No t'ho puc assegurar, però jo diria que és una expressió bastant comuna, no sé si a tot el país, però em sembla que deu estar bastant estès.

Al DCVB, una de les accepcions de fum diu:

_f) Haver-hi un fum (de persones, de coses): haver-n'hi una gran multitud, una quantitat grandíssima (val.)._

O sia, que es veu que sí que és propi de valencians això de dir "un fum de"...

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

"Tenir un fum de coses" no l'havia sentit però "tenir un futimé" (no se si està ben escrit) no us sona? La faig servir molt també.

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> "Tenir un fum de coses" no l'havia sentit però "tenir un futimé" (no se si està ben escrit) no us sona? La faig servir molt també.
> 
> Mei



Sí, Mei, a mi sí que em sona: "un fotimer de coses" = "moltes coses"

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Sí, Mei, a mi sí que em sona: "un fotimer de coses" = "moltes coses"
> 
> Salut!


 
Ups, és f*o*timer... gràcies! 

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola!
a Osona, que jo sàpiga no es diu això de "ple de" però en principi s'entèn el significat en el context. 
Això de "_fotimer_" sí que es diu i de fet, crec que ho he dit alguna vegada. 
"n'hi ha un _fotimer_!" 
- ha vingut gent?
- un _fotimer_!!!
Jo diria que ve de _fotre_. La meva iaia de 95 anys diu: "_fo*tx*imer_" queda com més suau. És el mateix que dir: "s'ha _fotxut_ un cop al cap" que també ho diu.  


Afegeixo que em consta que en portuguès es diu "um bocado". Poden estar _um bocado_ cansats, etc. 
No se si hi ha alguna variant del català que utilitzi alguna cosa semblant...

salutacions, 
Roi


----------



## Samaruc

Mei said:
			
		

> Ups, és f*o*timer... gràcies!
> 
> Mei



De res... avantatges de ser occidental...


----------



## Mei

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola!
> a Osona, que jo sàpiga no es diu això de "ple de" però en principi s'entèn el significat en el context.
> Això de "_fotimer_" sí que es diu i de fet, crec que ho he dit alguna vegada.
> "n'hi ha un _fotimer_!"
> - ha vingut gent?
> - un _fotimer_!!!
> Jo diria que ve de _fotre_. La meva iaia de 95 anys diu: "_fo*tx*imer_" queda com més suau. És el mateix que dir: "s'ha _fotxut_ un cop al cap" que també ho diu.
> 
> 
> Afegeixo que em consta que en portuguès es diu "um bocado". Poden estar _um bocado_ cansats, etc.
> No se si hi ha alguna variant del català que utilitzi alguna cosa semblant...
> 
> salutacions,
> Roi


 
fo*tx*imer?!! M'agrada!  

Mei


----------



## Laia

Nens!  

Una *pila* de coses per fer.



			
				Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Jo diria que ve de _fotre_. La meva iaia de 95 anys diu: "_fo*tx*imer_" queda com més suau. És el mateix que dir: "s'ha _fotxut_ un cop al cap" que també ho diu.


Aiii les iaies... són un tresor! jeje

Salutacions d'una forera molt estressada...


----------



## betulina

Hola!

El que sento molt és _un pilot de_ coses. Jo no ho dic mai, però ho sento molt de gent de fora de l'àrea de Barcelona.


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> El que sento molt és _un pilot de_ coses. Jo no ho dic mai, però ho sento molt de gent de fora de l'àrea de Barcelona.


Jo ho he sentit de gent del Bages.


----------



## Roi Marphille

betulina said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> El que sento molt és _un pilot de_ coses. Jo no ho dic mai, però ho sento molt de gent de fora de l'àrea de Barcelona.


doncs jo ho dic un _pilot_ de vegades!


----------



## Samaruc

Per València també es diu això d'un pilot. I una altra: un grapat (que potser no és per a quantitats tan grans).

Salut.


----------



## calis

Segons el DIEC, aquesta expressió és perfectament normal i acceptada. 

Jo sóc de barcelona i sempre ho dic. Tot i que mirant el fil de misstages i el DIEC he descobert que quan ho escrivim hem de fer-ho amb una -r final...

*pler 
*


*1 *_1 _m. [LC] Plaer
*1 *_2 _ [LC]  a pler _loc. adv. _De gust, volenterosament. Venir una cosa a pler. Estar-se en un indret a pler. Fer una cosa a pler. 
*2 *adv. [LC] Molt . M’agrada pler. Hi havia pler de noies.


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola,

Aquest fòrum no deixa de sorprendrem.

Tota la vida he sentit i emprat "ple" com a sinònim de molt, un munt, etc., I ara resulta que gairebé ningú no ho ha sentit a dir mai...?


----------

